# West Puget Sound Food Not Bombs 3 x a week



## ruinmayhem (Sep 22, 2021)

If anyone is ever on the west side of the Puget Sound in Washington. Kitsap Food Not Bombs shares a hot meal with anyone who asks behind the downtown 7/11 Saturday, Sunday, and Wednesdays at 530 p.m. until about 7 p.m. 
There are typically some donated clothes, and hygiene prodcuts as well as snacks available. 

Our instagram is: @kitsap.foodnotbombs
Facebook is found under the same name


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 2, 2021)

Awesome, glad to see FnB still happening, that's one of my favorite places to meet folks when I'm new in town.


----------

